# Kitten abandoned by mother-advice needed



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

Hello,I have rescued a kitten that was abandoned by it's mother today.The mother is a stray and so the kitten isn't human-friendly.I have given the kitten some soy milk and a fish head as it has not eaten in 2 days time.What do kittens eat?The kitten is on solid food I think,I saw it eating the fish head.Any advice is greatly appreciated :notworthy:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I know nothing about cats and I'm not very fond of them but I've have given it milk or tuna or something until I could get some cat food?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I would not give the kitten soy milk - or any milk, to be honest - cow's milk can give cats diarrhoea. 

If it's able to eat solid food, whole raw fish is certainly reasonable, as are raw chicken parts (wings, necks, backs).


----------



## georgesmummy (Apr 15, 2010)

how old would you say the kitten is? you can buy kitten milk from anywhere. I wouldnt give it a fish head it needs kitten food, dried or meat. If the kitten is eating then i would say its old enough to be weaned. You really need to get it to a vet so it can be checked over, its not going to cost anything as its a stray. But please no more fish heads


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

okay,no more fish heads.Sorry,I don't own a cat.Are raw parts of chicken okay?Ssthisto said it's okay.I'll need to be feeding it something until I can get to a pet store maybe 3 or 4 days later.


----------



## georgesmummy (Apr 15, 2010)

Not if its a small kitten and has just started to wean. A vet check would be the best thing as its a stray it could be carrying anything and needs worming too. If the kitten is too young to eat solid food the vet will be able to give special powdered kitten milk too. Can you post a picture or measure the kitten? That maybe some way to determine the age of it. xx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Firstly are you sure the kitten has been abandoned - has the mother not just gone off hunting for food?

Can you give us any indication of its size - weight etc so we can work out an approximate age to tell you the right way to feed it?

George's mummy is right - the kitten needs optimum feeding and it won't get everything it needs from fish heads.

When any animal hasn't eaten for any length of time, dehydration is the biggest problem and any young orphaned or rejected animal should be tested for dehydration and given a rehydration fluid before it is given any food.

However, he's eating now so it's a bit late to worry about that. Ssthisto is right - no milk of any kind is best for young weaned kittens. 

What I would do is buy some tinned kitten food, mash it up a bit with a small amount of water and feed it that.

It will need to be wormed as it will more than likely need that too, but all this does depend on its age.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just to say this guy is in Malaysia (sp) im not to sure how easy it is to get hold of the stuff that we use here


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oops - I never looked at that, Gina! That explains the fish heads!

I would imagine though that he can buy tinned cat food there???


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Oops - I never looked at that, Gina! That explains the fish heads!
> 
> I would imagine though that he can buy tinned cat food there???


hehe no idea!


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> Oops - I never looked at that, Gina! That explains the fish heads!
> 
> I would imagine though that he can buy tinned cat food there???


Yes,I can buy tinned cat food here tons of cats around here and also,I'm a she :bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:blush: Oops, that's a relief and sorry about the sex mistake - but that was Gina's fault cos she said "the guy" :Na_Na_Na_Na: least that's my story!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> :blush: Oops, that's a relief and sorry about the sex mistake - but that was Gina's fault cos she said "the guy" :Na_Na_Na_Na: least that's my story!


haha!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Do you have any cat welfare societies in Malaysia as you could see if they would take it


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

:lol2: it's okay.Anyway,the kitten seems to be miaowing even though it has food and water...does it need anything else?I was about to give it a cloth to keep it warm today but it hissed and spat at me-as i've said,it isn't human-friendly...though I hope it will be human-friendly.Is there anything I can do so it won't hiss and spit at me?


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Do you have any cat welfare societies in Malaysia as you could see if they would take it


I've never heard of one before:whistling2:


----------



## charlwm (Nov 19, 2009)

set the kitten up a comfy bed, and maybe put its food next to the bed so it knows to sleep there, then you can avoid the repurcussions of an angry kitten when you try and give it its blanket =) try some kitten milk, (maybe mixed with water depending how old it is) or if you cant get hold of kitten milk then just water. Try not to give it anything with bones in, like the fish heads, especially if it is quite small. My cats have always loved any meat, sometimes they are a bit funny about fish haha depends if you have a fussy kitten! 

Good luck!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

It needs a python to cuddle : victory:


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

bobby said:


> It needs a python to cuddle : victory:


:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

charlwm said:


> set the kitten up a comfy bed, and maybe put its food next to the bed so it knows to sleep there, then you can avoid the repurcussions of an angry kitten when you try and give it its blanket =) try some kitten milk, (maybe mixed with water depending how old it is) or if you cant get hold of kitten milk then just water. Try not to give it anything with bones in, like the fish heads, especially if it is quite small. My cats have always loved any meat, sometimes they are a bit funny about fish haha depends if you have a fussy kitten!
> 
> Good luck!


okay,thanks.Can it go with plain bread for 3 days or 4?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fionayee said:


> okay,thanks.Can it go with plain bread for 3 days or 4?


No, cats cant digest bread. Standby foods could be tinned fish, raw meat a small amount of scrambled eggs,chicken
Its very hard to advise when we dont know what you have in. Have you given it a dirt tray?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Animal Adoption Centres in Malaysia Info Update* 
*SPCA Selangor*
Address Jalan Kerja Air Lama, 68000 Ampang, Selangor.
Tel 03-42565312, 42535179
Fax 03-42528382
Website www.spca.org.my
Email [email protected]

*PAWS Animal Welfare Society*
Address Pilmoor Estate, Subang Airport Road, 47200 Subang, Selangor.
Tel 03-7461087
Fax 03-2449945

*SPCA Ipoh*
Address Lot 38642, 4th Mile, Jalan Gopeng, 31300 Ipoh, Perak.
Tel 016-5608905
Website www.aramisdesign.com/ispca
Email [email protected]

*SPCA Malacca*
Address 5 km, Jalan Semabok, Semabok, 75050 Melaka.
Tel 06-2686261
Website www.geocities.com/spcam

*SPCA Johor*
Address P.O. Box 186, 80720 JOhor Bahru
Tel 07-2263808
Website www.tomtax.com/spcajb
Email [email protected]

*SPCA Penang*
Address 10, Jalan Jeti, Jelutong, 11600 Penang.
Tel 04-2816559
Website www.spca-penang.net
Email [email protected]
SPCA Seremban
Address 16, Jalan Dato Kelana Ma'amor, 70200 Seremban.
Tel 06-7622212
Fax 06-7622212

*SPCA Kuching, Sarawak*
Address Lot 1787, Block 233, 61/2 mile Penrissen Road, 93748 Kuching,
Sarawak.
Tel 082-618200
Fax 082-616500
Website www1.sarawak.com.my/org/sspca
Email [email protected]

S*PCA Seremban*
Address 16, Jalan Dato Kelana Ma'amor, 70200 Seremban.
Tel 06-7622212
Fax 06-7622212


----------



## georgesmummy (Apr 15, 2010)

Im starting to think we are wasting our time going by her previous posts on the forum.. I smell a troll, putting baby oil on a tortoise shell the other day wasnt it?:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:gasp: I hope not:bash:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I hope not:bash:


I hope your kindness hasn't been thrown back at you.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

georgesmummy said:


> Im starting to think we are wasting our time going by her previous posts on the forum.. I smell a troll, putting baby oil on a tortoise shell the other day wasnt it?:whistling2:


 
I don't think so... Just a misinformed new member.


----------



## georgesmummy (Apr 15, 2010)

Maybe not but going by her previous posts on the forum..


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

georgesmummy said:


> Im starting to think we are wasting our time going by her previous posts on the forum.. I smell a troll, putting baby oil on a tortoise shell the other day wasnt it?:whistling2:


no no,since I found out that we aren't supposed to put tortoise oil on a tortoise shell I've never put anything else on their shells but water.:blush:


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> No, cats cant digest bread. Standby foods could be tinned fish, raw meat a small amount of scrambled eggs,chicken
> Its very hard to advise when we dont know what you have in. Have you given it a dirt tray?


I'll take pictures ASAP but it won't let me go too near it..


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

fionayee said:


> I'll take pictures ASAP but it won't let me go too near it..


It's not a Rottweiler :lol2:


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

:lol2: but every time it spits at me I jerk back. :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

fionayee said:


> :lol2: but every time it spits at me I jerk back. :lol2:


Don't be such a wuss :lol2:


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

I'm gonna try getting close to it again when I get back from school.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

fionayee said:


> I'm gonna try getting close to it again when I get back from school.


How old are you?

Remember cats can carry stuff, if you get scratched or bitten a tetanus or something may be required : victory:


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

11 and okay,thanks


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

fionayee said:


> 11 and okay,thanks


I don't mean to sound patronising but do your parents or whoever looks after you know about the cat?

Hope you get it sorted and keep your hands out the way :lol2:


----------



## Sharkystar (Apr 13, 2010)

georgesmummy said:


> Im starting to think we are wasting our time going by her previous posts on the forum.. I smell a troll, putting baby oil on a tortoise shell the other day wasnt it?:whistling2:


Hmm, sadly I think I agree. Fionayee states she is 11 years old. My son is 11, but I cannot draw any comparisons whatsoever between how he acts/speaks and how Fionayee acts/speaks. Most odd!

Fionayee - reveal yourself.


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

bobby said:


> I don't mean to sound patronising but do your parents or whoever looks after you know about the cat?
> 
> Hope you get it sorted and keep your hands out the way :lol2:


yes,my parents know about this


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

Sharkystar said:


> Hmm, sadly I think I agree. Fionayee states she is 11 years old. My son is 11, but I cannot draw any comparisons whatsoever between how he acts/speaks and how Fionayee acts/speaks. Most odd!
> 
> Fionayee - reveal yourself.


reveal myself as in?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Sharkystar said:


> Hmm, sadly I think I agree. Fionayee states she is 11 years old. My son is 11, but I cannot draw any comparisons whatsoever between how he acts/speaks and how Fionayee acts/speaks.


Could that be because your son is British and Fionayee lives in Malaysia?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Could that be because your son is British and Fionayee lives in Malaysia?


 
You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## ashley (Sep 10, 2007)

Gosh, no wonder people think this section is a battle zone! Funny thing is, it's new members who are being confrontational towards the OP :lol2:

Fionayee, I hope you manage to sort something out with the kitten. You may have missed it but Shell195 posted a list of animal welfare organisations a couple of pages back so they may be able to help you : victory:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Try and get your little cat some kitten food and let us know how you get on! : victory:


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

fionayee said:


> Hello,I have rescued a kitten that was abandoned by it's mother today.The mother is a stray and so the kitten isn't human-friendly.I have given the kitten some soy milk and a fish head as it has not eaten in 2 days time.What do kittens eat?The kitten is on solid food I think,I saw it eating the fish head.Any advice is greatly appreciated :notworthy:


not sure if this has been said give the kitten lactol milk for kittens you can get it at pets at home or if you are close to me im happy to give you whhat i have left pm me im dagenham essex


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

georgiex said:


> not sure if this has been said give the kitten lactol milk for kittens you can get it at pets at home or if you are close to me im happy to give you whhat i have left pm me im dagenham essex


 
The op lives in Malaysia:whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

georgiex said:


> not sure if this has been said give the kitten lactol milk for kittens you can get it at pets at home or if you are close to me im happy to give you whhat i have left pm me im dagenham essex


read the whole thread :whistling2:


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

the kitten was gone when I came back... so this thread is now :closed:


----------



## Sharkystar (Apr 13, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> Could that be because your son is British and Fionayee lives in Malaysia?


I'm sorry, but I don't follow. Are there intrinsic biological differences between European and Asian children that I am not aware of?


----------



## Sharkystar (Apr 13, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> You hit the nail on the head.


What nail - I'm lost??


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Sharkystar said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't follow. Are there intrinsic biological differences between European and Asian children that I am not aware of?


No, but there are certainly cultural ones. 

Just because your child speaks in certain ways and manners doesn't mean others speak the same way; for example, I read and verbalised at a university level when I was eleven because of my schooling.

Fionayee: Keep an eye out for the kitten and see if it comes back - cats are pretty smart, and if they work out that one person will feed them, they'll usually come back.


----------



## Sharkystar (Apr 13, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> No, but there are certainly cultural ones.
> 
> Just because your child speaks in certain ways and manners doesn't mean others speak the same way; for example, I read and verbalised at a university level when I was eleven because of my schooling.


Smart chick :2thumb:

Well I'm a teacher, so I have a great deal of exposure to children at all levels of academic achievement. I also lecture at a few uni's, so I have a good cross-reference to draw some conclusions. 

Not sure I've ever come across an eleven year old that studied at uni level though.

However, I still smell a rat - sorry.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Sharkystar said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't follow. Are there intrinsic biological differences between European and Asian children that I am not aware of?





Sharkystar said:


> Smart chick :2thumb:
> 
> Well I'm a teacher, so I have a great deal of exposure to children at all levels of academic achievement. I also lecture at a few uni's, so I have a good cross-reference to draw some conclusions.
> 
> ...


Can't believe a teacher wrote that first post, poor children...


----------



## Sharkystar (Apr 13, 2010)

bobby said:


> Can't believe a teacher wrote that first post, poor children...


So there ARE biological differences then? Please enlighten me.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Sharkystar said:


> Not sure I've ever come across an eleven year old that studied at uni level though.


Didn't *study* at university level. I read books which were considered university-level text at that age, because I was a voracious reader.

*shrug* I'd rather take people at face value and answer the exact question they're asking (or make inferences and helpful suggestions based on that question) instead of assuming everyone's lying about who they are online.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Sharkystar said:


> So there ARE biological differences then? Please enlighten me.


I never said there were biological differences, you did?
Please tell me you take playgroup or something!


----------



## Sharkystar (Apr 13, 2010)

bobby said:


> I never said there were biological differences, you did?
> Please tell me you take playgroup or something!


Read the post again my friend.

You do know how to contextualize the English language I assume?


----------



## Sharkystar (Apr 13, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> Didn't *study* at university level. I read books which were considered university-level text at that age, because I was a voracious reader.
> 
> *shrug* I'd rather take people at face value and answer the exact question they're asking (or make inferences and helpful suggestions based on that question) instead of assuming everyone's lying about who they are online.


I'm sorry if you have the hump with me. What you are probably unaware of is that I've been trying to help this Fionayee in many other threads. Please check my posts to verify. On every occasion he/she/it seems to disregard all good advice given, then promptly closes the thread and moves on to a new subject.

I take everyone at face value - until I smell a rat that is.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Sharkystar said:


> Read the post again my friend.
> 
> You do know how to contextualize the English language I assume?


You're very patronising.


----------



## Sharkystar (Apr 13, 2010)

bobby said:


> You're very patronising.


 And you my friend are very presumptuous.

Don't assume you know me, or anything about me, when you quite obviously do not.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Sharkystar said:


> And you my friend are very presumptuous.
> 
> Don't assume you know me, or anything about me, when you quite obviously do not.


I can read your posts :lol2:


----------



## Sharkystar (Apr 13, 2010)

bobby said:


> I can read your posts :lol2:


Good for you - have a gold star.

May I suggest we leave it there?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Sharkystar said:


> *Good for you - have a gold star.
> *
> May I suggest we leave it there?


Not patronising at all....


----------



## Sharkystar (Apr 13, 2010)

bobby said:


> Not patronising at all....


Give it up pal.

I spend half my working life bickering with children. I'd really rather not perpetuate that on here.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Sharkystar said:


> Give it up pal.
> 
> I spend half my working life bickering with children. I'd really rather not perpetuate that on here.


You keep proving me right though, read your posts, they're all very patronising.

I wouldn't speak to a child the way your speaking to me.


----------



## Sharkystar (Apr 13, 2010)

bobby said:


> You keep proving me right though, read your posts, they're all very patronising.
> 
> I wouldn't speak to a child the way your speaking to me.


I sincerely doubt you've ever been right about anything. 

Reading and understanding are two very different skill sets buddy.

However, give yourself a pat on the back for the reading part.

I suggest you buy a dictionary, learn some more big words other than 'patronising', and when you have a useful repertoire, then maybe we can converse on a similar level.

Until then, I think I would rather finish this bacon sandwich I'm eating. I’ll get more out of it.

You are quite obviously the petty “have the last word” type, so crack on mush – fill your boots.


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

Sharkystar said:


> On every occasion he/she/it seems to disregard all good advice given, then promptly closes the thread and moves on to a new subject.QUOTE]
> I've got several threads and some of them are: URGENT - Ladybirds,Star Tortoise's proper care please help,Leo owner to-be,Leo habitat help,hibernating fire belly newts and of course this one.The ladybird one is because I have released them so I won't end up killing them as I don't know the proper care they need,the Star Tortoise one is still open.Leo owner to-be is literally closed as I am still waiting for my dad to bring me and get my first leo,leo habitat one is because I need no more information and this one is because the kitten is no where to be found.:whistling2:
> 
> EDIT:the newt hibernating one is also because I do not need anymore information.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sharkystar said:


> I'm sorry if you have the hump with me. What you are probably unaware of is that I've been trying to help this Fionayee in many other threads. Please check my posts to verify. On every occasion he/she/it seems to disregard all good advice given, then promptly closes the thread and moves on to a new subject.
> 
> I take everyone at face value - until I smell a rat that is.


I don't often agree with Bobby (and she'll tell you so! :lol but in this instance - she's right!! Your attitude is either very patronising or very childish - can't make up my mind.

And to refer to anyone on this forum as "he/she/*it*" is downright rude and unpleasant.

Oh and by the way - being a teacher doesn't make you an expert on children!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> I don't often agree with Bobby (and she'll tell you so! :lol but in this instance - she's right!! Your attitude is either very patronising or very childish - can't make up my mind.
> 
> And to refer to anyone on this forum as "he/she/*it*" is downright rude and unpleasant.
> 
> Oh and by the way - being a teacher doesn't make you an expert on children!


:no1:


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> I don't often agree with Bobby (and she'll tell you so! :lol but in this instance - she's right!! Your attitude is either very patronising or very childish - can't make up my mind.
> 
> And to refer to anyone on this forum as "he/she/*it*" is downright rude and unpleasant.
> 
> Oh and by the way - being a teacher doesn't make you an expert on children!


:no1::no1::2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks folks but I'm a guy :blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> Thanks folks but I'm a guy :blush:


 
Eileen(Feorag) is usually so good with men:whistling2:
:lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Eileen(Feorag) is usually so good with men:whistling2:
> :lol2:


:lol2:

We don't usually agree but I like to argue :blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> Thanks folks but I'm a guy :blush:


Oops! sorry! :blush: 

No idea why I assumed you were female - maybe cos you've got an argumentative nature! :whistling2:



bobby said:


> :lol2:
> We don't usually agree but I like to argue :blush:


:up:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> Oops! sorry! :blush:
> 
> No idea why I assumed you were female - maybe cos you've got an argumentative nature! :whistling2:
> 
> :up:


You're not saying that you women can be difficult are you? :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Moi??

Of course I am! 

You men are so simple - bit of attention, food in your belly and you're happy - whereas we women need so much more than that!

Same with the animals! If you want a happy-go-lucky pet, you're much better off with a male - Especially castrated! :whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> Moi??
> 
> Of course I am!
> 
> ...


haha, I agree with that :blush:


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

:closed:


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

fionayee said:


> :closed:



The above sign doesn't close a thread. 
You have to send a message to a moderator to do that. :welcome:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ownedbyroxy said:


> The above sign doesn't close a thread.
> You have to send a message to a moderator to do that. :welcome:


Or show a picture of a snake eating said cat....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> Or show a picture of a snake eating said cat....


:gasp: you baaaaddddddd:lol2:


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

yes,I understand.I'd just like to let the people reading that I've got the questions answered already,thats all.


----------

